# AMU wideband conversion?



## maclain1997 (Feb 22, 2015)

I plan on going gonzo stage 3, but I own a 2001 TT 225 with an amu ecu, So my question is how do I do a wideband conversion? I've only heard about it, never seen it done. my current mods are as is: k04 hybrid, Forge 007 diverter valve, relentless v4 turbo manifold, front mount intercooler, 3in downpipe to full 3in exhaust, turbo inlet pipe, s2000 k&n filter, 4bar pressure regulator, 440cc injectors, 260lph high flow fuel pump, spec stage 3+ clutch, and I'm sure theres a few more things I'm leaving out but. :screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/store/products/fueling/wideband-ecu-conversion-kit.html

Just did mine, was pretty easy, just 3 wires to pin in, the Ecu is right under the rain cowl


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maclain1997 (Feb 22, 2015)

what else do I have to do ? besides these 3 pins


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wideband O2 sensor.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

idk ill let you know when i get further than that lol. 

my car is sitting in my driveway with no ecu and no gauge cluster. getting rebuilt and immo defeated 

really the wideband swap consists of 2 extra wires from the wideband sensor and a VVT resistor. he harness takes care of adapting the plugs. 


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

racin2redline said:


> http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/store/products/fueling/wideband-ecu-conversion-kit.html
> 
> Just did mine, was pretty easy, just 3 wires to pin in, the Ecu is right under the rain cowl
> 
> ...


OP, it is as easy as the instructions and racin2redline say... I think having the right tools makes this easier than changing oil, but if you are trying to make it work with what you have it will take longer and you will break more stuff  I only have the after pictures, but mine is done and the only issue was the wideband harness was not fully seated to the 02 connector causing an open circuit code. Once fully seated I didn't have any issues.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ter-(BBTR)&p=86557231&viewfull=1#post86557231


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

There's a cheaper harness on eBay that's made by a friend of mines. That's also a good option


----------



## demarioii (Jul 29, 2015)

you need a new wideband ecu, immo defeated, and tuned for your setup. Wideband o2. Conversion harness with vvt resistor. Need to move rad fan pin from #41 and put it in slot #62 on the larger ECU connector or the rad fans will just pulse. eace:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

demarioii said:


> you need a new wideband ecu, immo defeated, and tuned for your setup. Wideband o2. Conversion harness with vvt resistor. Need to move rad fan pin from #41 and put it in slot #62 on the larger ECU connector or the rad fans will just pulse. eace:


you 100% sure on that pin switch for the fans? 


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## demarioii (Jul 29, 2015)

racin2redline said:


> you 100% sure on that pin switch for the fans?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7099695-Wideband-Conversion-Radiator-Fan-Issues&p=88330655


----------



## demarioii (Jul 29, 2015)

i'm re pinning my 01 AMU wideband ecu right now so i'll let you know. you have to pull the green 30amp fuse from the fuse box on top of the battery or it will just pulse on and off with the key in the car. re-pinning to that slot should fix it apparently. Ill update in a few mins.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

im just going to see how it reacts when i try and start mine

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## demarioii (Jul 29, 2015)

i put #41 in #62 this is not right. That just blew the engine timing 15amp fuse. this thread below said to just remove #61 which is the white pin directly next to #62. so i think this was written in error. I'll try tomorrow since i went back to narrowband for the night. 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7098332-Unitronic-wideband-ecu-harness-in-TT


----------



## maclain1997 (Feb 22, 2015)

this it ? http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Volkswag...ess-/121668165964?hash=item1c53fce14c&vxp=mtr


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes


----------

